
Simple Parse Server Dashboard Demo - mignev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhcxR6btIqw
======
parseopensource
Join the Community on Slack [http://bit.ly/1SxTVIi](http://bit.ly/1SxTVIi) :)

~~~
voreshkov
Great! Looking forward for updates!

------
voreshkov
Looks really cool! Do you have a roadmap for fully functional parse hosting?
Any plans for analytics and migration tools?

~~~
Karamfil
Yeah we are working very hard to provide fully automated migration process
from Parse.com to ParseGround. Analytics are almost here, you'll see them in
few weeks in one of the next videos.

If you join the waiting list now, you will be able try it by yourself till
27th of March :)

Thanks for the comment!

~~~
voreshkov
Cool! Looking forward for updates!

------
rafi-shgn
Love the OST. can you send the tittle :D..

------
peps1
I'll check it out for sure

------
pivanov
Cool :)

